# HauntNation Magazine Tombstone Carving Contest



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Haunt Nation Magazine posted this to Face Book earlier:

THE HAUNT NATION TOMBSTONE CARVING CONTEST IS ABOUT TO BEGIN!!!! Hello fellow haunters...all of us are in the middle of build season and are proudly showing off our new props. Here is a chance to show off your latest tombstone and WIN A HUGE prize package from Hot Wire Foam Factory, Froggy's Fog and others. There will be two categories: 1. The GRAND PRIZE winner will be judge by Jeff and Chris Davis of Davis Graveyard, Hector Turner and Gary Berger. 2. the PEOPLE"S CHOICE will be decided by YOU the voters!!!! The contest begins Aug. 3 and will run thru Aug. 30. To be eligible you must be a subscribed to www.hauntnationmag.com, only one entry per subscriber will be accepted. All entries must be your own and not photos of others work. For more information keep checking the web site for updates.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks for this information and link Bio! That is one tombstone I will get done before October.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You're welcome. I'm not sure what I want to carve for this contest, but I will be entering something. Time to pull out the trusty book on cemetery iconography.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> You're welcome. I'm not sure what I want to carve for this contest, but I will be entering something. Time to pull out the trusty book on cemetery iconography.


:jol: Hey Bio....what about the new stone you just posted? That thing is fierce!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Bio....what about the new stone you just posted? That thing is fierce!


I could do that, but I feel like it would be cheating. So I'd rather build a new one just for the contest.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I could do that, but I feel like it would be cheating. So I'd rather build a new one just for the contest.


:jol: Uhm...well if you had finished it LAST month....I'd say...yep...reaping from another harvest...but you just finished up with this one....and it is EPIC! But you must do, what you must do.... Cool beans, either way.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Got a start on my entry tonight. It won't be as big as the Celtic Cross, but it'll still be an epic build.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just registered. It's on!!!!!!!!

(Now what am I going to make and where the heck am I going to find any extra time for this!!??)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

After talking to the guy from Haunt Nation Magazine, I was told it will not be cheating to enter the Celtic Cross tombstone. So I have entered it into the contest.

Here are the rules as he explained them to me:
1.) The tombstone *MUST *be your own creation. It does not have to be a new creation just for the contest.

2.) You're only allowed to submit one picture, unless you submit a photo collage. There is a size limit of 2 MB on the submission form, though.

3.) You must be registered on hauntnationmag.com

Those are the only rules he told me.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> After talking to the guy from Haunt Nation Magazine, I was told it will not be cheating to enter the Celtic Cross tombstone. So I have entered it into the contest.
> 
> Here are the rules as he explained them to me:
> 1.) The tombstone *MUST *be your own creation. It does not have to be a new creation just for the contest.
> ...


:jol:I like it when you listen to me Bio...no matter how much you kick and scream being dragged to that point....so can I now do my favorite thing? "I told you so, I told you so".... (Uhm...Highbury...you have your hands full my friend....)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I like it when you listen to me Bio...no matter how much you kick and scream being dragged to that point....so can I now do my favorite thing? "I told you so, I told you so".... (Uhm...Highbury...you have your hands full my friend....)


LOL, now you sound like my wife and my son. You were right, but that's beside the point.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

7 days left on this contest, folks!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Less than 48 hours left!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Contest is over. Pumpkin5, you were absolutely right to tell me to enter the Celtic Cross.


----------

